# recoil spring/guide rod question...



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

...hey again...

is it advisable to replace the plastic factory guide rod with stainless steel? if not...has anyone heard of the plastic factory guide rod malfunctioning/breaking? should i pick up an extra just to keep around just in case? 

thanks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll try to answer your questions the best I can. First off....I keep spare parts for all of my firearms and that includes my Glocks. It's a wise thing to do. Secondly...I haven't heard of any catostophic failures in the Glocks cause by broken recoil spring assemblies, but I have seen them chip and break under extreme circumstances. To get down to the core of your main question.........adviseable? Your Glock will do just fine like it is from the factory...that's the way it was designed, and they haven't changed much in the inner workings over three generations. Me? All of my Glock pistols sport aftermarket solid guide rods, captive and non-captive, steel or stainless steel, round spring wire or flat. To me, they make the action quicker and a bit more solid feel. Sort of hard to describe actually. But I do shoot competitions with my Glocks and I enjoy a solid lock-up and feel. You could compare the feel like a fine tuned 1911 pistol compared to a Llamma 45. Look at as tightening up the slide on a 1911 style pistol. Steel guide rods in my Glocks are generally the first thing I change, but it isn't because the Glock system is weak or prone to problems...it's just me and what I like, and what works best for me. For me the Glock needs few changes other than night sights, and replacing the target trigger (serrated) with a smooth trigger on those particular models. Truth be known........the stock recoil system may actually last longer than the aftermarket solid rods/springs since the rods flex a bit instead of exerting the same constant linear force with the steel rods. In short, it's up to the end user, but there's nothing wrong with stock. I use the non-captive springs/rods in my G17 and G22, and a captive rod/spring with flat wire in my G19. My G27 sports steel, but it's just like stock since the sub-compact is a dual system. I hope this informs you well enough to make your own decision concerning your question about the Glock recoil system. In the end, all this really comes down to is how you want to spend your money. But I definitely suggest keeping spare parts. My recommendations on the aftermarket systems? LWD recoil rods/springs, or Wolff. For stock replacements? Topgunsupply.com. Ebay isn't worth the trouble on this, but do as you may.


----------



## fliperoo (May 22, 2009)

*thaks!!*

thanks Ram Rod, You seem very experienced and well informed. I certainly appreciate all of this helpful information.


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Go with one of the "new" Arotek rods. If you don't like it you can always go back to a stock rod. Stock rods are pocket change.

http://www.arotek.com/default.aspx?page=ProductView&Part=241


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

shot 2000-3000 rounds through my Beretta 92FS with a plastic guide rod, still have not had an issue. I do have an extra one for it though JIC


----------



## Keclax (Jul 18, 2009)

I seen a youtube video where a guy shot 1,000 rounds straight through his glock 17 and the plastic spring rod melted and fell out of the gun. Crazy thing is the gun kept on firing with not a single malfunction because the spring was still working properly without a guide. so I doubt there will ever be a situaion where one needs to shoot 1,000 rounds consecutively or has 60 something magazines handy, but if you do forsee this as an issue, you can always replace it with metal. =)


----------

